# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Fibro adenomen onderlip en speekselkliercystes

## mantelzorg

Hallo,

Ik zou graag met mensen in contact willen komen die net als ik fibro adenomen in de onderlip hebben. Dit zijn goedaardige bindweefselgezwelletjes. De kaakchirurg heeft er al 2x keer 8 verwijderd maar het is 'dweilen met de kraan open'. Volgens hem zit de hele onderlip vol en is hij het niet eerder tegen gekomen. Het blijft onrustig, sommige zijn duidelijk groter aan het worden en drukken op zenuwen waardoor ik een vervelend verdoofd gevoel heb in een deel van de onderlip. Ook zijn er 3 speekselkliercystes verwijderd. 1 Uit het gehemelte en 2 onder de tong.

Groetjes,
Mantelzorger

----------


## Janneke

Hallo,

Is het nog gelukt om met lotgenoten in contact te komen?

----------


## mantelzorg

Ik heb meerdere berichtjes gepost maar op geen ervan een reactie gehad. Volgende week wordt er in het ziekenhuis weer een gezwelletje verwijderd en opgestuurd naar de patholoog. Dit keer boven mijn oog. Klinische genetica doet dna onderzoek.

----------

